# New Koi Betta!



## mosquared (May 1, 2013)

What an amazing find! I've wanted a koi type betta for ages- walked into my local fish store, and found this amazing little guy! Cost me 8 bucks!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

My new boy Sawyer is that color, similar pattern.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh lucky, lucky you! What a stunning guy!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

NO WAY. Eight bucks... Wow. He's amazing.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

he is stunning!! you should name him splatter or drip


----------



## mosquared (May 1, 2013)

I was thinking, Dallas after the dallas cowboys lol ... no? haha


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow amazing looking, quick question what does koi mean


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

He is soooo pretty!!


----------



## mosquared (May 1, 2013)

Koi as in koi carp?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

mosquared said:


> Koi as in koi carp?


I have no idea, I see betta's labeled as koi on aquabid and here never knew what it stood for


----------



## mosquared (May 1, 2013)

Ah yeah so usually it means koi as in the koi carp. So take note of the multi color patterns. http://upic.me/i/y4/fwbettashmp1249315535.jpg


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ohh got it I thought it referred to an acronym


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome! I would love to get one someday.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Extremely handsome boy. He looks a lot like two bettas I saw at Petco the other day (aside from the fins, of course). Both fish I was seriously considering:


----------



## mosquared (May 1, 2013)

Those are pretty too!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

So pretty nice find!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Wwooooooowwwwwww.
*jaw falls off*


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

What a gorgeous fish! 

Hmmm... is my Mom's fish also a "Koi?" He's got more blue/turquoise, but she named him Freckles because of the spots on his face.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous boy! But from my understanding a "koi" colored betta has markings similar to that of koi fish (red heads, splotches of gold, white etc. ) I think your boy would be classified as a marble.  Beautiful nonetheless. 
http://upic.me/i/y4/fwbettashmp1249315535.jpg


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Gorgeous boy! But from my understanding a "koi" colored betta has markings similar to that of koi fish (red heads, splotches of gold, white etc. ) I think your boy would be classified as a marble.  Beautiful nonetheless.
> http://upic.me/i/y4/fwbettashmp1249315535.jpg


I was thinking the same thing....I don't believe he's a Koi, but a Marble. However, that said....he's awesome!


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Awh how Beautiful! How is he settling in?

And yeah, pretty much a koi betta is DoctorWhoLuver said. 
Also mainly what makes it a considered a koi is having splats of red/yellow on top around its dorsal fin. Like a traditional trademark of a koi fish. They are very similar to dalmatian bettas. Gauh, just talking about them gets me so excited because dalmatians/koi bettas are my favorite color patterns haha! cx


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I have ALL the jealous! Such a beautiful guy!


----------



## D359 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mee too! I never see fish that awesome looking in either Petsmart or Petco. That being said, he is gorgeous!


----------



## mosquared (May 1, 2013)

He is doing good! Eating well and looking beautiful! Fingers crossed he keeps his color.....


----------

